# Stick on pinstripe removal



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I used this on our Cruze to get the pin stripes off. Worked like a charm! 

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Stripe-Whe...d=1434409456&sr=8-3&keywords=Pinstripe+eraser


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> I used this on our Cruze to get the pin stripes off. Worked like a charm!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Stripe-Whe...d=1434409456&sr=8-3&keywords=Pinstripe+eraser


This is a great tool for the OP's purpose......OP......Don't push against the finish....let the wheel do the work....follow up with wax.

Rob


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> I used this on our Cruze to get the pin stripes off. Worked like a charm!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Stripe-Whe...d=1434409456&sr=8-3&keywords=Pinstripe+eraser


This is exactly what I was going to recommend! I have one and have used it many times! I recommend taking your time but don't stay in one spot too long! When your done hit the area with some cleaner polish and then wax!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It's basically a giant eraser and it stinks when you use it


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok I'll look into getting one thanks for the help.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The better question is why are dealers installing pin stripes in the first place? quite a few new cruze around here with them installed.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't know all they do is deteriorate and are hard to remove cleanly.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The better question is why are dealers installing pin stripes in the first place? quite a few new cruze around here with them installed.


So they can add $50 to the price tag of the vehicle. Easy money.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

We do pin stripes for dealers, its a way to make money and put food on the table for my theoretical kids


----------

